# A question about a light...



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

A friend of mine who used to have a salt tank gave me his old light bulb the other day. 

It's a Coralife Metal Halide 10,000K. It's 400 watts.. the box doesn't say anything much more, and I'm pretty new to most exquisite aquarium equipment. 

Would this bulb be sufficient for plants in a freshwater tank that require a lot of light in a 30g tall?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A metal halide bulb, for all intents and purposes, is usually overkill in a planted tank.

While you could use it, you may have issues with algae if you aren't on top of things.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It could also have an alarming effect on your hydro bill, especially in summer if you have air conditioning. 400W is a lot of power and heat!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Over a 30g, you'll need a chiller too, unless you want cooked plants and fish.

You'd be better off with a 150 or 175w MH, but even then it's probably too much light.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I wasn't searching for a new light, meek plec, I was given this one.


----------

